# Any experiences with Chacom Pipes?



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

The Sphere in particular. I found one in a shop for less then web prices and want to know if it is worth it. It is a very funky looking pipe.

Super stem. Similar to this one, just much brighter orange in the stem.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

My first pipe was a Chacom. It's a smart-looking straight Dublin out of their Canaries series. It has a couple tiny spot fills that are very hard to make out. Smokes just fine. I accidentally cracked the shank (I think it got sat on at a party) but I got it repaired with a nickel band.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a nice looking pipe. I say go for it!


----------



## westrujp (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a black, sandblasted Chacom Rallye. I like it.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I just recently purchased a nice smooth Havane canadian. It was down to bare wood when I got it, but now that a cake has started to form (quite slowly from the Virginias) it is a very nice smoke. VERY open draw.

I second the "Go for it!"


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Contrabass Bry said:


> I just recently purchased a nice smooth Havane canadian. It was down to bare wood when I got it, but now that a cake has started to form (quite slowly from the Virginias) it is a very nice smoke. VERY open draw.
> 
> I second the "Go for it!"


Yeah, this pipe is new and is bare briar in the bowl (wow say that three times fast).

I guess I need to get rid of a kidney. Any takers?


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Chacom... good...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

westrujp said:


> I have a black, sandblasted Chacom Rallye. I like it.


I do too. I think it sucks. Just like my other Chacom, the airway is too small to be a good smoker.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I do too. I think it sucks. Just like my other Chacom, the airway is too small to be a good smoker.


Ah...a desenting voice is heard from. And just when I was considering adding a Chacom to my collection due to the univeral praise in this thread. Hmmmmm.


----------



## westrujp (Oct 28, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I do too. I think it sucks. Just like my other Chacom, the airway is too small to be a good smoker.


Mine is wide open!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

That's what SHE said! *zing!*

j/k, mine is as well. Doh! That didn't sound right....



I'll exit by saying that the draw on my Chacom is very open.


----------

